# 144 Volt DC Electric Car (EV) Motor for Highway-capable Vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,370.00* (1 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Apr-15-2014 13:50:24 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $2,999.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

